# Oxypilus sp



## ellroy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi,

Anyone had any experience of keeping Oxypilus sp?

Have seen a couple of photos on google and they look very interesting,

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Christian (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi.

We have _O. distinctus_ in stock now. This species lives on the ground or in low vegetation and is really small, resembling the closely related _Ceratomantis_, except that females are wingless.

It should be kept at 30°C by day and 20° by night and fed with fruit flies and _Thermobium_. No difficulties so far. Let's see what will turn up after a few generations.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## ellroy (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Christian! On the ball as always!  

Alan


----------



## mrblue (May 31, 2007)

christian, or anyone who knows... you say the females are wingless, and i have seen a couple of photos of the adult females on terra typica, i was just wondering, how can you tell when the female is adult? will it be obvious when it happens? as far as i can tell, the adult looks pretty much the same, except the abdomen is no longer folded up like with nymphs, but rather extends in the adult way from the body. are there any specific features to look out for?


----------



## jarek (May 31, 2007)

> christian, or anyone who knows... you say the females are wingless, and i have seen a couple of photos of the adult females on terra typica, i was just wondering, how can you tell when the female is adult? will it be obvious when it happens? as far as i can tell, the adult looks pretty much the same, except the abdomen is no longer folded up like with nymphs, but rather extends in the adult way from the body. are there any specific features to look out for?


you can tell when you see last segment of abdomen, adult female's segments always look different than before final molting and if the abdomen is not folded.


----------



## mrblue (May 31, 2007)

ok thank you. i think i know what you mean about the last segment in females, when adult it seems somehow more detailed/developed/open, hard to describe.


----------



## Christian (May 31, 2007)

It's easyier by the dots: subadult females have a white dot on each side of the abdomen. Adult ones have an additional smaller black spot behind the white one.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mrblue (May 31, 2007)

thank you christian. i had a look at my oldest female, and THINK i see the white dot youre talking about. i tried to take some photos so you could see (sorry about the quality, i hope it is enough to be able to tell):












also one more thing, does this male look subadult? he has clear wing buds, but i just wanted to make sure (again sorry about the quality):






thanks.


----------



## Christian (Jun 1, 2007)

Both are subadult.

Regards,

Christian


----------



## mrblue (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks a bunch christian.


----------

